# Avet JX Raptor for surf fishing....and other uses?



## jasonburrwc84 (Mar 18, 2015)

I've been looking at Avet reels for a little over a year now and I still can't decide which models to purchase. I'm set on the Avets but just can't pull the trigger. I'd like two of the raptors and I'm leaning toward one MXL raptor and one JX Raptor. I'd like for these to replace the need for four or five different reels I current take for the various types of fishing I do.

One use for the MXL would be long (or at least long for me) distance surf casting. I've read a number of forums where folks have had success with this reel and feel comfortable that it will preform.

I'd like to purchase the JX for the few times that I go after bigger fish but also use it on smaller inshore (strippers / large cats - overkill) and large sharks. I also travel to San Diego every few years and plan to one day go on a multi-day trip where I'm told the JX would be needed. I'd like to use even for some light trolling.

Has anyone used the JX on a 12 foot surf setup for casting and if so, how did it preform? For not much more money the JX has significantly higher drag capacity. Should I just buy two JX reels? I'm looking for the most versatile setup without sacrificing the surf casting.

Thanks


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

I have a MXJ Magic Cast and had a older JX. 
The MXJ is a very good caster in my hands from the little I've gotten to throw it, I think the mags neuter the casting ability too much for super long distance.
I got respectable distance with the JX as well when i didn't blow up.
The Avets are great reels, just know that the bearings are not the best and don't tighten the preset dial too tight and crunch the pinion bearing. 
Newer lever drag designs like the Penn Torque and Okuma Makiria have alleviated that problem with thrust bearings while Avet is busy making 3 speed reels.....


2 speed reel in the surf is unnecessary, as is the drag output raptor models outside of sharks.
But you would like the low gear and high drag on a tuna out west. 
And from what I've read those guys might bring 10 to 16 rods out with them on the super long trips. You might as well buy an HX raptor, Penn 16VSX, Torque 25 star drag, Accurate 50 ATD while you are at it.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

well the beauty of a avet is its versatility if I could only own one reel I'd take it over any reel known to mankind ,, but it would not my first choice in the surf with a 12 ft rod ,, landed my biggest Drum on a sx , but thiers better choices if distance is a factor

1


----------

